# Bitte um Hilfe!



## Nocci (16 April 2011)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich habe mich gestern in "nicht mehr nüchternem" Zustand auf der Seite angemeldet: https://www1.cybilling.com/anmeldung/lz_anmelden.php?DID=&SecureRedirect=1

Ich habe ein 3 Tages Abbo abgeschlossen und hab jetzt heute gesehen das im Internet ganz viel von Abzocke usw... dort steht und das nach den 3 Test Abo Tagen ein direktes Abo abgeschlossen wird!
Ich habe das Abo dann direkt danach Online gekündigt und habe noch keine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen!
Ich habe aber Beweisbilder gemacht das ich es Gekündigt habe!
Ein anderes Problem ist ich bin erst 17 Jahre und jetzt muss ich schauen wir das ganze ablaufen soll... was soll ich tun wenn weiterhin Rechnungen von meinem Konto abgebucht werden?
Und ich würde es gerne natürlich so regeln das von meinen Eltern der ganze stress fern bleibt! Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe!*

Impressum von cybilling.com nur als Bild ( siehe unten) 

Zu dem Laden gibt es bereits ausführliche Infos:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56355-cyberservices-b-v.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/65003-cyberservices-b-v-inkasso-brief.html


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe!*



Nocci schrieb:


> Und ich würde es gerne natürlich so regeln das von meinen Eltern der ganze stress fern bleibt!



Da gibt es auch den direkten Kontakt zum Support. Bombardiere den doch mal mit Fragen nach dem Stand deiner Kündigung. Wenn die auch nur irgendwie schreiben, dass sie da was haben, dann ist das Ding im Kasten, egal ob sie die Nachricht als Ende des Testaccounts werten oder nicht.

Was deine Eltern betrifft, so läuft vorerst alles noch per eMail. Über alles weitere würde ich mir erst dann Sorgen machen, wenn es so weit ist. Evtl. ist der Account ja gekündigt und da kommt auch nichts weiter.

Immer nur nach den "bösen Abzockern" zu schreien und nur deshalb jeden Vertrag für nichtig erklären zu wollen, halte ich persönlich nicht für angemessen. Du bist 17 und da ist die Sache mit dem Vertrag so eine Sache (Taschengeld-§). Der Testaccount dürfte wohl darunter fallen, die Verlängerung aber womöglich nicht. Wurdest du nach deinem Geburtsdatum gefragt? Wenn ja, dann hast du dich doch sicher älter gemacht und somit kommen mir da noch ganz andere (wirre) Gedanken, die sich aber genau dieser Anbieter sicher nicht macht.


----------



## Nocci (16 April 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe!*



> Wurdest du nach deinem Geburtsdatum gefragt? Wenn ja, dann hast du dich doch sicher älter gemacht und somit kommen mir da noch ganz andere (wirre) Gedanken, die sich aber genau dieser Anbieter sicher nicht macht.



Was für sachen währen das den?

Und *NEIN* sie haben nicht nach meinem alter gefragt!
Naja ich habe jetzt mal eine e-mail dort hin geschrieben und werde erstmal abwarten und in den nächsten Tagen meine Kontoauszüge immer mal wieder holen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:53:03 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:48:19 ----------

EDIT: 


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Reicht das hier als Kündigungs Beweis? Oder muss ich erst auf die e-mail warten?


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe!*



Nocci schrieb:


> Was für sachen währen das den?


Wie gesagt, das waren dazu nur wirre Gedanken von mir. Wenn du nicht nach dem Geburtsdatum gefragt worden bist, sind sogar die hinfällig.




Nocci schrieb:


> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> Reicht das hier als Kündigungs Beweis? Oder muss ich erst auf die e-mail warten?


Du bekommst wahrscheinlich keine eMail mehr, sonst hättest du die schon. Womöglich gibt es zum Ablauf der drei Tage noch eine Bettelmail, dass du verlängern sollst. Dann aber gibt es sicher keine Testphase für dich mehr.

Das Bild sagt doch eindeutig aus, dass der Account gekündigt ist. Wo ist nun das Problem? Denke erst gar nicht daran, dass man dir ein längerfristiges Laufzeitabo nun unterjubeln möchte - deine Anmeldung ist mit dem Ablauf der Testphase gekündigt und damit basta! Was aber blöd wäre, ist wenn du die Lastschrift für den 3-Tages-Zugang zurück buchen würdest. Die Genehmigung dazu hattest du immerhin erteilt und du hast die Leistung ja sicher auch genutzt.


----------

